# Another black self litter *pics*



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Echo had 6, but culled to 3, 2 girls & 1 boy.
Should carry chocolate & pink eyes
D.O.B: 5/27/2010


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Cute babes. What are the parents?


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

*likes*


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, little black peepers, so sweet


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I can see the improvement you're making from generation to generation.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks 
These 3 are alot bigger in size then my last black self litter 
The doe is one of my biggest does I have.

Parent are Chocolate self buck X Dove self Doe. My goal is to get champagnes(pet colored, not show) from this line.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

If dad is Chocolate and mom is Dove then they do indeed carry Chocolate and pink eyes.  You will get champagne if you cross the siblings to each other.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww!! Very lovely


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks 
Ive already planned on breeding the male to one of his sisters once they are old enough.


----------

